# AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn



## Explosiv (24. Mai 2010)

*AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

*AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*​Laut Mercury Research, hat AMD es im ersten Quartal 2010 geschafft, dem Konkurrenten Nvidia einige Marktanteile abzuknöpfen. Laut Fudzilla sei dies nicht allzu überraschend, da sich Nvidias neue Grafikkarten-Generation auf Fermi-Basis um einige Monate verzögerte und AMD so das Spielfeld überlassen wurde. 
Obwohl AMD von Verfügbarkeitsproblemen geplagt war, konnten Sie dennoch weit mehr Grafikkarten verkaufen, als vermutet. Bis zum Ende des Jahres 2009 waren es immerhin schon über 1.Million Einheiten.

So stieg der Umsatz AMDs im diskreten Grafikkarten-Geschäft um satte 8,2 Punkte, auf insgesamt 42,1 Prozent Anteil im ersten Quartal 2010. Grafikspezialist Nvidia wiederum verlor 8,2 Punkte, wie ihr vielleicht schon erahnen könnt, an AMD. 

Auch im mobilen Grafik-Segment konnte AMD aufholen, so gewann man hier gut 9 Prozent und schloss das Quartal mit 49,7 Prozent Anteil ab. 
Der gesamte Grafikkarten-Markt inklusive intergrierter Chipsatz-Grafik wird nach wie vor von Chip-Hersteller Intel dominiert, aber auch hier konnte AMD dem Hersteller immerhin 2,8 Prozent abringen. Nvidia musste hier um rund 4,8 Prozent Federn lassen und man kann nur hoffen, das deren neue DX11-Grafikkarten-Generation auf Fermi-Basis im Verkauf anzieht.

Es ist aber ganz offensichtlich, dass AMD versucht, Nvidia die Luft zum Atmen zu nehmen. Dies könnte dem Unternehmen schon in den nächsten Quartalen gelingen und man könnte Nvidias Verkäufe übertreffen, so Fudzilla.

Quelle: 

Fudzilla
ChannelWeb


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Schöne Übersetzung / Zusammenfassung

Ich gönne es AMD - der X6 wird wohl im 2. Quartal auch noch mal mit + zu Buche schlagen...

Mal sehen wie sichs entwickelt, voralem im OEM Segment


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Sehr nett, aber auch nicht überraschend.


----------



## Low (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Go AMD Go


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Überrascht mich wenig, gehen doch die Cypress und Juniper Chips weg wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## Kaktus (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Wundert das irgend jemand? Die alten 2XX Karten sind vom Markt fast weg, die neue Generation kam viel zu spät, derzeit gibt es außer 470 und 480 nichts aktuelles und relevantes von nVidia außer vielleicht noch im Low Coast Segment. Aber die wichtige Mitte fehlt gänzlich.


----------



## freak094 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Find ich gut!
AMD gehört für Ihre aktuell richtig gute Arbeit belohnt!
Weiter so AMD! ^^


----------



## Zergoras (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Überrascht mich nicht sonderlich, freut mich aber umso mehr. Weiter so AMD, die Produkte werden immer besser.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Also da Amd mit der HD5000er Reihe echt einen Super Stück Technik hin gelegt hat wunder das mich nicht. Muss ich vor denn GTX4xx nicht verstecken besonder nicht nicht im Verbrauch,Lautstärke DX9/10 Leistung,Ect...


----------



## Jan565 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Super Arbeit von AMD/ATi. Sie haben es einfach verdient. Eine Gute und Leistungsstarke Karte auf den Markt gebracht die einfach gut läuft. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Ich gönn es denen auf jeden Fall und hoffentlich wird die nächste Generation wieder so gut.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

8 Prozentpunkte hat AMD den Grünen in nur 3 Monaten abgeknöpft, das ist schon ein dicker Batzen in der kurzen Zeit.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

So, und bei den Mobilen Grafikchip wurde heute eine HD3200 gekauft (nicht für mich^^), also ein kleiner Beitrag geleistet 
Freut mich für AMD, hfftl bringen sie weitere Anreize (besseres AF) um zukünftig - wenn Nvidia wieder nachzieht - im Desktop-Segment dauerhaft min. gleichwertig zu sein.

An sich wurde aber wegen der Grafikleistung die HD gekauft, (und der Preis war unschlagbar) und das Gesamtpaket war überzeugend. Hfftl hält das Teil, was es verspricht...


----------



## totovo (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Super Leistung AMD!!!

Ich makiere mir den Tag, an dem AMD, den grünen Die Führungsposition abgeknöpft haben!
Und ich hoffe, das die den eingebildeten Managern von Nvideo es so richtig zeigen!


----------



## Walt (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Es hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn's nicht so wäre nach den "Thermis"...


----------



## Nimsiki (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Und wären die Preise für die HD58xx nicht so explodiert, dann wäre es noch mind. einer mehr...


----------



## Waldfee4890 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Gute Arbeit AMD, weiter so.


----------



## X Broster (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Die verkaufsstarke Mittelkasse 5750&5770 haben AMD viel Freude bereitet, die Fertigung lief anscheinend besser als bei Cypress und sowohl leistungstechnisch, als auch preislich attraktiver zur GTS250.
42% Marktanteil nenne ich zudem mal richtig stark. Dass bis Ende diesen Jahres der Anteil sinkt oder die Marke auf ähnlichem Niveau bleibt, ist zu erwarten. Nur weiter so.


----------



## tm0975 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

rundrum schlüssige produktpalette, bestes p/l-verhältnis und eine ordentliche firmenphilosophie, was will man mehr? evtl, dass die grafikkarten in deutschlang gebaut werden, aber das ist ja auch bald soweit. insofern, weiter so, denn sowohl für uns als kunden als auch für uns als standort deutschland ist das sehr gut!


----------



## kimkoma (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Ohne Fleiß kein Preis NV !


----------



## Rotax (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*



tm0975 schrieb:


> rundrum schlüssige produktpalette, bestes p/l-verhältnis und eine ordentliche firmenphilosophie




Jepp, und wenn man dann noch bedenkt dass das alles nicht auf nvidia zutrifft finde ich es eher eine Schande dass selbige offensichtlich immernoch mehr Marktanteile haben.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Wenn ich zu den alten Grakagenerationen wie der HD4xxx und der HD 3xxx zurückblicke und diese mit der GTX2xx und 9xxx vergleiche, dann war das doch irgendwie abzusehen. AMD hat von der Technik her besser weiterentwickelt, DX 10.1 und DX11 zum Beispiel, während nVidia auf dem bewährten beharrte und stattdessen immer extremere GPU's fabrizierte, wie die GTXen. "Schuld" an dem war aber Meinung nach das HD2xxx-Debakel.
Weiter so AMD, so bleibts spannend


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Kaum überraschend, freut mich aber trotzdem. Hoffe AMD/ATI kann den Kurs halten und sich weitere Anteile knöpfen. Wäre schön mal was neues Zwecks des HD5K Refresh zu hören... oder war das mit den 2 Gig Varianten schon alles?


----------



## thysol (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Dann kann ich AMD nur goennen. Das haben sie sich verdient.

@Nvidia
Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall. Wenn ich mich noch so errinere was fuer grosse Toene die noch vor einem halben Jahr gespuckt haben.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu den alten Grakagenerationen wie der HD4xxx und der HD 3xxx zurückblicke und diese mit der GTX2xx und 9xxx vergleiche, dann war das doch irgendwie abzusehen. AMD hat von der Technik her besser weiterentwickelt, DX 10.1 und DX11 zum Beispiel, während nVidia auf dem bewährten beharrte und stattdessen immer extremere GPU's fabrizierte, wie die GTXen. "Schuld" an dem war aber Meinung nach das HD2xxx-Debakel.
> Weiter so AMD, so bleibts spannend



Die HD3800er waren aber imo auch nicht sonderlich gelungen. Sie konnten nicht einmal mit Nvidias oberer Mittelklasse 8800 GT mithalten und Preis/Leistungsmäßig waren sie auch nicht sonderlich geglückt. Erst mit der 4800 ist AMD dann endlich mal aufgewacht und ist erfolgreich eine aggressive Preisgestaltung angegangen, wenn man Leistungsmäßig schon weiterhin nachhing. DX10.1 würde ich nicht unbedingt zu den Pro-Argumenten zählen, da man die entsprechenden Spiele vermutlich bis heute an einer Hand abzählen kann. Die Leistungsaufnahme war im Gegensatz zu den Nvidia-Karten auch alles andere als hervorragend, wenn auch nicht in so krassem Ausmaße wie heute die GTX 480.
Unterm Strich war es also vermutlich nur der Preisgestaltung zu verdanken, dass die 4800er so erfolgreich waren. 

Dann kommt dieser Tage erschwerend hinzu, dass die GTX200er kaum mehr verfügbar sind und von den GTX 400ern jegliche Mittelklasse fehlt. Wobei ersteres wohl daran liegt, dass Nvidia alle GTX200er als GTX300er an die OEMs verscherbelt.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Bleibt zu hoffen das AMD/ATI noch weiter aufholt. Wenn mal eine gewisse Zeit lang "spürbar" mehr ATIs verkauft werden, dann wird vermutlich - auf wundersame Weise - (endlich) offiziell PhysX im ATI/NV Mischbetrieb unterstützt, was dann ja auch indirekt wieder den NV-Käufern zu Gute kommt (wieder etwas mehr Anreiz für die Entwickler PhysX-Spiele zu entwickeln).

Auch wenn mir eine alternative GPU-Physik lieber wäre, aber da sieht es bisher ja eher mau aus...


----------



## Genghis99 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

ATI, NVidia und Microsoft werden bald einsehen müssen, das sie bei der Entwickelung neuer Produkte für den PC zusammen arbeiten müssen. Standardisierung und Kompatibilität heisst die Formel.

DX9 DX10 - 10.1, 11 Forceware und Catalyst - Die Spieleentwickler sind diesen Zirkus bereits leid und immer mehr Spiele erscheinen gleich nur für die Konsolen. Jüngstes Beispiel : Red Dead Redemption. 

Also wie gesagt - sie werden zusammen arbeiten müssen, sonst ist beim PC bald die Luft raus. Und dann kauft keiner mehr Gamer-Grafikkarten und Intel hat mit seinen Onboard Grafikchips die "Macht".


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> ATI, NVidia und Microsoft werden bald einsehen müssen, das sie bei der Entwickelung neuer Produkte für den PC zusammen arbeiten müssen. Standardisierung und Kompatibilität heisst die Formel.
> 
> DX9 DX10 - 10.1, 11 Forceware und Catalyst - Die Spieleentwickler sind diesen Zirkus bereits leid und immer mehr Spiele erscheinen gleich nur für die Konsolen. Jüngstes Beispiel : Red Dead Redemption.
> 
> Also wie gesagt - sie werden zusammen arbeiten müssen, sonst ist beim PC bald die Luft raus. Und dann kauft keiner mehr Gamer-Grafikkarten und Intel hat mit seinen Onboard Grafikchips die "Macht".



Ich wette mit dir um alles dass Red Dead Redemption im Laufe dieses oder nächsten Jahres auch für PC erscheint.

War bei GTA IV auch so.

Höchstens ATi und Microsoft, nicht aber nVidia werden zusammenarbeiten - nVidia so oder so nicht da die sowas ja grundsätzlich abzulehnen scheinen - außer die Konkurenz gibt lebenswichtige Architektur Details preis - siehe damals als nV in der PhysX Sache auch ATi mit ins Boot holen wollte.


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen das AMD/ATI noch weiter aufholt. Wenn mal eine gewisse Zeit lang "spürbar" mehr ATIs verkauft werden, dann wird vermutlich - auf wundersame Weise - (endlich) offiziell PhysX im ATI/NV Mischbetrieb unterstützt, was dann ja auch indirekt wieder den NV-Käufern zu Gute kommt (wieder etwas mehr Anreiz für die Entwickler PhysX-Spiele zu entwickeln).
> 
> Auch wenn mir eine alternative GPU-Physik lieber wäre, aber da sieht es bisher ja eher mau aus...


Vielleicht wird AMD auch etwas schneller fertig mit ihrer OpenCL-Lösung. Ich hoffe es ja.


----------



## BlackAthlon II X4 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Wo bekomme ich den neuen Phenom IIX6 1055T(HDT55TWFK6DGR) mit nur noch 95W TDP her? Find ihn überall nur in der 125W TDP.Auf der AMD Hompage ist er schon verzeichnet,der neue.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Wundert mich nicht.
AMD/ATI haben einfach langfristig geplant und das trägt jetzt Früchte. Nvidia setzt halt immer noch auf die Monster GPUs und das war schon beim GT200 alles andere als rentabel.
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das die nächsten AMD/ATI GPUs mit mehreren Kernen arbeiten, ähnlich wie die CPUs. Wäre für mich der nächst logische schritt.

@BlackAthlon II X4

Das gehört zwar nicht hier rein, aber jeder 1055T 125W TDP lässt sich zu einen 95W TDP machen. Einfach vcore senken und fertig. Nichts anderes macht AMD auch, die senken die vcore und schon ist der 95W TDP 1055T geboren.


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: AMD: Marktanteile wachsen, Nvidia lässt Federn*

Weiter so AMD.


----------

